# Hindi:मरके;कर के



## panview

How to understand the two words in the following lyrics?
मेल :आज ही यारों  किसी पे मरके देखेंगे हम,
फीमेल : प्यार होता है ये कैसे कर के देखेंगे हम.


----------



## Chhaatr

I'm not good in translation but here's my humble attempt:

Male:  Friends, today we will immerse ourselves in someones love

Female: What is love we"ll see by falling in love!


----------



## panview

Chhaatr said:


> I'm not good in translation but here's my humble attempt:
> 
> Male:  Friends, today we will immerse ourselves in someones love
> 
> Female: What is love we"ll see by falling in love!


Thank you.and can you tell me the meaning of the two words :मरके;कर के?


----------



## Chhaatr

^ 
"mar ke" = by dying
"kar ke" = by doing

If you literally translate the Hindi words, the sentence won't make sense in English.


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> ^
> "mar ke" = by dying
> "kar ke" = by doing
> 
> If you literally translate the Hindi words, the sentence won't make sense in English.



Chhaatr ji, do you think that the Hindi slang "kisii pe marnaa" could mean?:
1) to have a crush
2) to be infatuated with


----------



## Chhaatr

^ yes.

It could also mean to be in love with that person.


----------



## panview

Thank you very much.


----------



## Qureshpor

panview said:


> How to understand the two words in the following lyrics?
> मेल :आज ही यारों  किसी पे मरके देखेंगे हम,
> फीमेल : प्यार होता है ये कैसे कर के देखेंगे हम.


Chhaatr has already replied to your post admirably but I would just like to make a couple of points.

1) "yaaroN" should be "yaaro". There should be no nasal in the vocative plural.

e.g. The well known Lata Mangeshkar song "bahaaro! meraa jiivan bhii saNvaaro"

2) mar ke, kar ke etc means "Having died", "Having done" etc

This, in grammar terms, is known as the "Conjunctive Participle". It is made by adding "kar" or "ke" to the root of the verb.

likh kar/ke

uTh kar/ke

haNs kar/ke

But NOT kar kar! We only have "kar ke"

The conjunctive participle conveys a sequence of closely connected events in time.

e.g. vuh uThaa aur duusrii kursii par baiTh gayaa = vuh uTh kar duusrii kursii par baiTh gayaa.

It also sometimes conveys an adverbial sense.

tum jaan-buujh kar mujhe taNg kar rahe ho = You are deliberately​ annoying me.


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> [...] But NOT kar kar! We only have "kar ke"[...]


I should have added that "kar kar" is not totally unknown. You will certainty find instances of this both in speech and writing. But, I would say that probably more in older Urdu and Hindi writings and its occurrence in speech may vary from region to region. I was reading an essay by Sir Syed Ahmed Khan (1817-1898) [guzraa hu'aa zamaanah] where kar kar has been used.


----------



## marrish

Wasn't it _kar kar ke_ with _ke_ left out? I'm just speculating.

Could you please share an example of its usage?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ No.

likh kar/likh ke

rok kar/rok ke

kar kar / kar ke

I did n't quote Sir Syed Ahmed Khan's sentence on purpose. As this thread is "Hindii", although the author uses "kar kar", the sentence would not pass as common to both Urdu and Hindi. If I find a suitable example, I shall return to this thread.


----------



## marrish

^Thank you for answering. I back your choice not to quote the related sentence because of the restrictions of this thread.


----------



## Faylasoof

tonyspeed said:


> Chhaatr ji, do you think that the Hindi slang "kisii pe marnaa" could mean?:
> 1) to have a crush
> 2) to be infatuated with


 I agree with you that "kisii par marnaa" really means to be infatuated (with s.o.)/ have a crush on (s.o.).


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> ^Thank you for answering. I back your choice not to quote the related sentence because of the restrictions of this thread.


Here is a bit more appropriate example for this thread from the same source which I had missed in my first reading.

"vuh apnaa rozah rakhnaa, namaazeN paRhnii, Haj karnaa, zakaat denii, bhuukoN ko khilaanaa, masjideN aur kuNveN banvaanaa *yaad kar kar* apne dil ko tasallii detaa thaa."


----------



## Faylasoof

Although we much prefer _kar ke_ but even in Lucknow use of _kar kar_ instead was / is common in speech.


----------

